# Nature's Garden must have FOs



## dixiedragon (Oct 16, 2014)

So, I'm probably going to place an order to Nature's Garden soon. Never used them before. My list so far:
Hippy Christmas
Perfect Man
Sweet Orange Chili Pepper
Dragon's Blood
Coconut Lime Verbena
Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro
Peach Magnolia Raspberry

Any thoughts?


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 16, 2014)

Also Cotton Headed Ninny Muggin


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teakwood & Cardamom is really nice.  I love Peach Magnolia Raspberry.  Some of my favorites are:  Anjou Pear Blossom, Bite Me, Hummingbird, Mango Sorbet, Perfect Man, Cracklin Birch, Dragon's Blood, Love Spell.  They all stick well and soap pretty good too.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 16, 2014)

I think their chai tea is awesome.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Oct 16, 2014)

I love their: Lotus blossom and Brown sugar & fig

Hated: cucumber wasabi cilantro (sorry  ) just smells to chemically to me, even after a good cure, couldn't stand it. And Pink sugar, their is so much ooh aah about this FO and I bit the bullet few weeks ago, bought some. Made (luckily) just one bar worth of soap with this FO, firstly, it went dark brown (I knew it would), and all that was left of the fragnance is a bit of marshmallowy scent, nothing else.

Perfect man is on my list too, will probably order it next time.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro is one of my favorites. They also have my favorite OMH. Their honeysuckle is spot on. Brown sugar and fig is also really nice, but I haven't tried it from anywhere else. Peppered Poppies is more pepper than poppy. I think it would make a good blender. Coconut lime verbena is ok. Haven't soaped it, but did make a lotion for my mom. Peach magnolia raspberry is nice. That's about all I can think of. Let me know how the sweet orange chilli pepper is. It sounds interesting.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 16, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> So, I'm probably going to place an order to Nature's Garden soon. Never used them before. My list so far:
> Hippy Christmas
> Perfect Man
> Sweet Orange Chili Pepper
> ...


Dragon's Blood from Pure Fragrance Oils is 100% better than NG's. I am a great lover of DB and could not find one that was perfect in my opinion, but the one from Pure Fragrance oils was close. Finally had one made for myself. I really like the Teakwood and Cardamom, did not find Coconut Lime Verbena to hold well. Shunt mentioned Mango Sorbet, it is one of my best selling lotion fo's but did not have a lot of success with it in cp. It was a crank pot to work with and to me the fo morphed. It is fantastic in everything else. I love Werewolf and is a good seller for men


----------



## Lbrown123 (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree on the Teakwood and Cardamon! Love spell, aqua di, honeysuckle, love chocolate orchid but it discolors very dark. I like sweet orange chili pepper OB but haven't soaped it yet. Rum ripened raisin is nice. Especially for a Christmas scent.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 16, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> Also Cotton Headed Ninny Muggin



When I saw the name I wanted it, and the description sounds great.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 16, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> When I saw the name I wanted it, and the description sounds great.



I love that movie.  I can totally see buying it just for the name


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 17, 2014)

Black Raspberry Vanilla is very good from NG.  I found the Sweet Orange Chili Pepper to fade significantly (for me).  I use regularly: Cracklin' Birch, BRV, Misbehavin', Lovin' Spell, Perfect Man, Teakwood & Cardamon, Dragon's Blood.  I have a loyal fan base for the Dragon's Blood, but I have never smelled a different one.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Oct 17, 2014)

Cracklin Birch is nice. I also use Aloe and Cucumber for lotion and it's wonderful. Their Country Clothesline is a great scent for room sprays too.
I really liked their Peppermint for the holidays, it sticks very well and you don't need much.

I did not like OMH- faded to play doh scent. I much prefer OMH from Sweet Cakes. NG scents have been hit or miss with me, and I have other suppliers I like better.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Whiskandbowl

Can you please share with us some of your favorites and where you purchase them from? Us newbies would love to know these things before we spend money on the ones that don't work that great


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 17, 2014)

I just did a batch of Kringleberry from Nature's Garden.  It smells just like Christmas morning!  Loved it.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Oct 18, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> Whiskandbowl
> 
> Can you please share with us some of your favorites and where you purchase them from? Us newbies would love to know these things before we spend money on the ones that don't work that great



Sweet Cakes has always been a win for me (the only one that faded for me was Cucumber Melon, but that was expected) I haven't had any FO's that I hate OOB from there, ever. Fave from there is Lime Margarita, you won't be disappointed! Everybody loves this FO!

My "regular" places tend to be SC, Brambleberry, and Peak, but I do have a few from WSP. WSP is hit or miss, I've gotten some I really like, but to me some of their FO's just smell a bit weak.

I would highly recommend joining the Scent Review Board if you have a paid email. I check there before purchasing anything, and try to post reviews on all FO's I use as well. It's a great resource.


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2014)

This is helpful too. Suppliers tabs are at the bottom. It's also a sticky, so you can always access it. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## sethkaylyn (Oct 20, 2014)

newbie said:


> This is helpful too. Suppliers tabs are at the bottom. It's also a sticky, so you can always access it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0




Thanks Whiskandbowl and newbie!


----------



## gsc (Oct 21, 2014)

*Which company?*

I see only two companies mentioned here for purchasing scents.  I've ordered from several different companies but find that some scents don't last and I am wondering if it is the scent selection or the quality of the product.   Can a few of you recommend one or two companies whose scent products are in their opinion "quality".


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

I have never ordered from NG, so I can't speak to their FOs.

I am a big Brambleberry fan. I find their FOs to be high quality and long lasting, and I also find their information (regarding fading in CP, discoloration, excelleration) to be very honest. Off the top of my head, I have bars using their Pumpkin Lager and Black Raspberry Vanilla that I made about a year ago, and they still smell good.

I also really like Lebermuth. You don't see them mentioned much here, b/c their smallest size is 1 lb bottles. But I have loved every FO I got from them. I recently used a bottle of Cranberry Spice FO that was probably 10 years old, and it was still great. A year after making, the bars still smell awesome. The Pineapple Upside Downcake FO was great when I first got it and lasted well, but at 10 years old it's no longer good. (Not complaining about it, just commenting.)


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 21, 2014)

GSC - it could be the quality of the scent or the scent itself. For example, citrus scents are NOTORIOUS for fading in CP. Coconut and Peach are notorious for morphing in CP. So the very best coconut scents are much weaker than, say, the very best apple scents, since apple is (apparently) easier to reproduce in FO form.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 21, 2014)

gsc I think every company has their hits and misses. I have had very good luck with the fragrances from Candle Science sticking in CP. There are many fragrances that just won't hold up to the lye. You do have to make sure they are skin safe, they now list the amount that is safe to use.
Their Lavender, Love Spell, Mediterranean Fig, Oakmoss & Amber Peach Nectar, all stick for over a year for me. I do go on the strong side and use up to 1% per pound. There are probably others that I can't remember, oh the Driftwood sticks, but not my favorite, everyone seems to like it though.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 21, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> gsc I think every company has their hits and misses. I have had very good luck with the fragrances from Candle Science sticking in CP. There are many fragrances that just won't hold up to the lye. You do have to make sure they are skin safe, they now list the amount that is safe to use.
> Their Lavender, Love Spell, Mediterranean Fig, Oakmoss & Amber Peach Nectar, all stick for over a year for me. I do go on the strong side and use up to 1% per pound. There are probably others that I can't remember, oh the Driftwood sticks, but not my favorite, everyone seems to like it though.



Sorry, did you mean 1% per pound, or did you mean 1 ounce per pound?

gsc, there are a lot of very good suppliers for fragrances, but this thread was specifically asking about Nature's Garden, which is probably why most of the responses have been specific to that one.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 21, 2014)

one ounce per pound


----------

